# Bitsandkits Prize Giveaway



## Jezlad

BitsandKits have kindly stepped up and offered to supply the prizes for our latest competition.

The full rules and information are incredibly simple. In order to qualify for entry into the random prize draw for a Battleforce or Battalion box of your choice all you have to do is be one of the top 100 posters on the 15th June!!

Also, don't forget to pay a visit to BitsandKits at http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk

Thats a 1% chance of winning a wonderful prize simply by posting on your favourite GW fansite!


----------



## Battman

Then post i shall. Well already do so no change there.


----------



## Romero's Own

Sweet. I think I already am on the list (71st it turns out) so I will keep posting and cross my fingers. Good luck to all other competitors as well


----------



## Digg40k

Very generous of you B&K. I think I'll have to try and spread myself about a bit more on the 15th!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

How does one find out where they stand in this ranking?


----------



## Boc

At the bottom of the forums are the top 5 stats for posts and threads created, where it says "Top 5 States" with a drop down arrow, you can select view more. It'll open the stat window where you can expand it to the top 100 in each category.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Boc said:


> At the bottom of the forums are the top 5 stats for posts and threads created, where it says "Top 5 States" with a drop down arrow, you can select view more. It'll open the stat window where you can expand it to the top 100 in each category.


Fascinating. Thanks Boc.:grin:


----------



## Zion

Ooooo.....I like this idea, and not just because I'm currently sitting in the Top 5 posters either. It's always good to hold little contests like this now and then.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Dammit... How do I stay on topic with so many posts?

Great idea lads!


----------



## bitsandkits

keep posting and get others to do the same, spread the word


----------



## Bindi Baji

good on you b&k


----------



## GrizBe

Is killing everyone else on the forum so I'm definatly in the top 100 posters against the contest rules? :grin:


----------



## AwesomusPrime

I'm surprised to see I'm in the top one hundred thread starters, and in the top 2 hundred posters. Considering I'm mostly a lurker I feel pretty special. Maybe I'll start being more active in some discussions!


----------



## ntaw

Well. Not only did I find out that there's an awesome giveaway, but I'm almost in the top 20 posters! I find that unto itself gratifying, even if it just means I have more time to be on a computer than others. This forum is just about my only outlet for talking about 40k and I guess it shows :blush:

Now to hold on to that spot even while vacationing in Hawaii for a week without having internet access....must....win....prizes....

Thanks Bits & Kits for sponsoring this!


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> Is killing everyone else on the forum so I'm definatly in the top 100 posters against the contest rules? :grin:


At the very least it's likely unsportsmanlike of you.


----------



## GrizBe

Zion said:


> At the very least it's likely unsportsmanlike of you.


Don't worry... I'll give everyone a 5 minute head start and give them a fighting chance by using the Burning Pitchfork TM.


----------



## Bindi Baji

GrizBe said:


> Is killing everyone else on the forum so I'm definatly in the top 100 posters against the contest rules? :grin:


(looks through T&C's)

Ah ha, subsection 14, paragraph 1432


> Killing other posters to win will invalidate the competition unless the boomerang from Mad Max 2 is used, or a Granny Smiths apple


----------



## GrizBe

Bindi Baji said:


> (looks through T&C's)
> 
> Ah ha, subsection 14, paragraph 1432


Hmm.. Granny Smiths apple.... guess its the old unattended pie on the windowsill trick then.


----------



## darkreever

I'd just paint a brick green and call it a granny smith apple instead, but its your call in that regard. Keep in mind though that even if you kill off the other top posters, the next set of posters will merely replace them and your chances will remain the same. :grin:

Will definitely be interesting to see who wins though.


----------



## ntaw

darkreever said:


> Will definitely be interesting to see who wins though.


Was there some announcement?


----------



## MidnightSun

I'm 25th top poster? What is this?

Anyway, generous of BnK.

Midnight


----------



## Xabre

What ever happened with this?


----------



## ntaw

Nothing!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Xabre said:


> What ever happened with this?





ntaw said:


> Nothing!


Jez is a busy man; he will get to it as soon as possible.

Before you get too snitty, try to remember that plastic crack does not have a sell-by date, and that waiting patiently is good for the soul.


----------



## Xabre

Snitty had nothing to do with it. 1% is better odds than I usually have at contests.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Xabre said:


> Snitty had nothing to do with it. 1% is better odds than I usually have at contests.


I was not accusing anyone in particular of being snitty; I quoted your post to give context to ntaw's post.


----------



## Jezlad

The winner was selected on the 15th. I just need to sort it out and get in touch with B&K.

Relax!!


----------



## Djinn24

Be happy we have such a kickass board to have something like this. The odds should be slightly better then 1 percent, there are a couple folks in the top 100 who are banned and several who have not been on in a year or three. But he'll even 1 percent is awesome.


----------



## scscofield

Was top posters in the 30 days before jun15. Not overall


----------



## Xabre

Wow, didn't meant to cause anything. As I said, I was just hopeful and curious. When I saw the original contest, I misread it that it was top poster, and so I pretty much neglected life itself to post constantly. I needed up #5, which was cool (are you all sick of me now?), and just figured I'd hope on the prize. And as they say, no news is good news... until I've heard that I haven't won, Schrodinger says I did.

I'm deffinitely glad to see a contest like this in general, however. Thanks B&K!


----------



## ntaw

I wasn't trying to be snitty, just stating that nothing had happened. Until now, nothing had been said. Sorry to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## AwesomusPrime

Xabre said:


> Wow, didn't meant to cause anything. As I said, I was just hopeful and curious. When I saw the original contest, I misread it that it was top poster, and so I pretty much neglected life itself to post constantly. I needed up #5, which was cool (are you all sick of me now?), and just figured I'd hope on the prize. And as they say, no news is good news... until I've heard that I haven't won, Schrodinger says I did.
> 
> I'm deffinitely glad to see a contest like this in general, however. Thanks B&K!


For the record, Schrodinger also says you didn't. lol.


----------



## Djinn24

Xabre said:


> Wow, didn't meant to cause anything. As I said, I was just hopeful and curious. When I saw the original contest, I misread it that it was top poster, and so I pretty much neglected life itself to post constantly. I needed up #5, which was cool (are you all sick of me now?), and just figured I'd hope on the prize. And as they say, no news is good news... until I've heard that I haven't won, Schrodinger says I did.
> 
> I'm deffinitely glad to see a contest like this in general, however. Thanks B&K!


You were trying to catch up with Vaz and I?


----------



## Xabre

djinn24 said:


> You were trying to catch up with Vaz and I?


 
It was top 100 posters from May 15 - June 15. Not overall. Realistically that would skew everything to people who joined years ago, simply because they had more time to post.


----------



## Djinn24

Jezlad said:


> BitsandKits have kindly stepped up and offered to supply the prizes for our latest competition.
> 
> The full rules and information are incredibly simple. In order to qualify for entry into the random prize draw for a Battleforce or Battalion box of your choice all you have to do is be one of the top 100 posters on the 15th June!!
> 
> Also, don't forget to pay a visit to BitsandKits at http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk
> 
> Thats a 1% chance of winning a wonderful prize simply by posting on your favourite GW fansite!





scscofield said:


> Was top posters in the 30 days before jun15. Not overall





Xabre said:


> It was top 100 posters from May 15 - June 15. Not overall. Realistically that would skew everything to people who joined years ago, simply because they had more time to post.


I have read the rules 4 times again just now and no where does it say 30 days, just a top 100 poster. 

Edit: just had to copy and paste a few times.


----------



## scscofield

What would the point of that be? As you have pointed out many of those people are inactive and or banned.


----------



## darkreever

Indeed, especially if the idea is to further enthuse members to participate more in discussions.


----------



## bitsandkits

darkreever said:


> Indeed, especially if the idea is to further enthuse members to participate more in discussions.


exactly, its pretty amazing how many people log onto this forum and yet dont post anything, a few times this last week i have been logged in along with 80 plus members and there has been almost zero posts over the course of an hour.

Anyway the competition was for a period of time and was there to encourage people new and old to post in the forums, hopefully my donation has had some positive impact on the post levels.


----------



## Xabre

Boc said:


> At the bottom of the forums are the top 5 stats for posts and threads created, where it says "Top 5 States" with a drop down arrow, you can select view more. It'll open the stat window where you can expand it to the top 100 in each category.


I based the contest off this statement, since the top posters category is 'last 30 days'.


----------



## Djinn24

Well just pointing out the rules do not say that, it plainly says top 100 posters, no time frame specified. Might have gotten more people posting if it was known to be a spam a thon. 

I really don't care about a box set but if someone did this could be pursued as false advertising. 

Good luck to all who made it in the top 100.


----------



## scscofield

Could you point to the list of top 100 posters of all time? Far as I can tell there is no way to even find this information available.


----------



## Djinn24

Community > members list > click on posts to sort them by post count.


----------



## scscofield

Spiffy, wondered where it was hidden.


----------



## Djinn24

You can sort ask sorts of things in that list, neat fir seeing who joined when you did etc.


----------



## darkreever

Hell look at that, never knew I was that far up in that particular list.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

darkreever said:


> Hell look at that, never knew I was that far up in that particular list.


Neither did I. I have always focussed on quality over quantity so never expected to be so high.

Just goes to show a high post-count does not require spamming nonsense.


----------

